# Phillips Inlet



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

Back in the mid 90's was taking my skiff out at the launch late one afternoon in October. Met 2 older gentlemen about to go out gigging. They had a wooden boat with 4 batteries, lights that swung out over the water and a rack of 5 different custom stainless gigs! Talked to them a little while and asked them about there success in p.inlet-----and I quote: "son, in th' last 40 years I've gigged more flounder in here than you could haul away in 2 trips with your pickup truck"....never saw them again. Might this have been YOU Mr. Cosson?? Started gigging myself about 10 years ago with a set of "boggy bayou boy style lights" a friend helped me make who grew up in Niceville. Always wondered where I could get one of those stainless gigs....then....an electrician showed up on my job about 6 years ago and had an extra and I bought it. Never knew what that "C" engraved on it mean't....UNTIL I found this forum!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

They were probably Jim's. It used to be a great floundering hole but not so much anymore. The water is mostly fresh.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The inlet stays closed to much to good anymore.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Fishun ***** said:


> Back in the mid 90's was taking my skiff out at the launch late one afternoon in October. Met 2 older gentlemen about to go out gigging. They had a wooden boat with 4 batteries, lights that swung out over the water and a rack of 5 different custom stainless gigs! Talked to them a little while and asked them about there success in p.inlet-----and I quote: "son, in th' last 40 years I've gigged more flounder in here than you could haul away in 2 trips with your pickup truck"....never saw them again. Might this have been YOU Mr. Cosson?? Started gigging myself about 10 years ago with a set of "boggy bayou boy style lights" a friend helped me make who grew up in Niceville. Always wondered where I could get one of those stainless gigs....then....an electrician showed up on my job about 6 years ago and had an extra and I bought it. Never knew what that "C" engraved on it mean't....UNTIL I found this forum!!!:thumbsup:


Nope , I'm afraid that wasn't me , all I had back then was a 12' jon boat and one 1,000 lumen bulb, never fished phillips inlet much, but if the gig has a C with a G inside its one of my gigs, and if it doesn't have an 05 or more # it is older than 2005 that's when I started dating them, but have some out there made over 20 years old. I hope ur gig is still killing fish for ya ? Maybe we will run into each other sometime floundering ? you will mainly catch me about the middle of the Chatawhatchee bay or east ? I have driven to panama to fish , Ft. walton to fish, and found that I can do just as well right here in Chatawhatchee bay close to home.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Jim,
I have a major problem with the 5 prong I bought this spring.

I can't hardly get the flounder off once gigged. (LOL)

Just jerkin your chain.

Its a good problem to have. No more loosing fish.

Its a great gig.


----------



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Nope , I'm afraid that wasn't me , all I had back then was a 12' jon boat and one 1,000 lumen bulb, never fished phillips inlet much, but if the gig has a C with a G inside its one of my gigs, and if it doesn't have an 05 or more # it is older than 2005 that's when I started dating them, but have some out there made over 20 years old. I hope ur gig is still killing fish for ya ? Maybe we will run into each other sometime floundering ? you will mainly catch me about the middle of the Chatawhatchee bay or east ? I have driven to panama to fish , Ft. walton to fish, and found that I can do just as well right here in Chatawhatchee bay close to home.


Ummmm huh....I have learned a few things the past ten years gigging near 331 bridge area....ain't gonna say hear as it was hard learned....and you probably already know it!!!:yes:


----------



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeppers...it be a Big C with a lil g!!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Bodiddly , That's my goal , not to lose a fish! but some guys do file the barbs down or let me know before making them as to make smaller barbs, but I prefer getting them in the boat, most guys have a removal box, so getting them off is no problem, or go to a smaller gig, 3 prong.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Fishun ***** said:


> Ummmm huh....I have learned a few things the past ten years gigging near 331 bridge area....ain't gonna say hear as it was hard learned....and you probably already know it!!!:yes:


Hey Fishun *****, I don't know all the spots around the bridge but my old flounder buddy swears on it, he loves the deep water, uses an old 1,000 lumen bulb with about and 8' handle, pushes the light to the bottom to fish. He will be 81 this year and is wanting to get back into floundering again, I'm just wanting to get a good video cut of him stabbing a few! Here is a picture of him ready to go !


----------



## Kman308 (Jul 9, 2013)

Any locals' support would be greatly appreciated for a couple good spots around Carillon Beach / PC. PM me some spots, I'll only be there for a week and prob 1 night of gigging - so I wouldn't do any damage to your stock. I'll be wading only - no boat... Thanks in advance to anyone offering some good locations.


----------

